# South Georgia Still Hunting (Camden County)



## Pine Ridge (Apr 20, 2010)

South Georgia (Camden County) still hunting club is seeking members. Club has 1600 acres, has camp with electricity and water. Camp also has RV hookups with electricity and water at each site. Lots of deer, hog, and turkey. Many established food plots. Club has been under Quality Deer Management for 3 years. Membership is $650 per year and is locked at this rate for the next 2 years. Minimum number of members is 13 and maximum is 15. If interested, call 912-729-4015 or email at cavender@tds.net


----------

